# Rhodan and Fields Skincare Stuff



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

"We have products to address all skincare concerns. If any of the guys want to purchase anything for their significant other, I will wrap it for them, give them free shipping and 10% off!" 

https://www.rodanandfields.com/

The above quote is from an e-mail my sis sent to me today. She's a big wig with the company now and she asked me to pass the following deal on to you guys. She still remembers ya'll pushing her up to the top of the list for the Destin modeling contest a couple of years ago (which she never heard anything from btw). She also said if any of you or your wives are interested in making a little side money selling these products, she would take a personal interest in helping them achieve their goals. I guess pm me if your interested and I'll forward your information on to her... She works out of the Nashville, TN office, hence the free shipping offer.:thumbup:

If you don't remember who she is/was, Google Mindy Finney to jog your memory... And yes, she's married now to one of those tooth puller types :fishslap:


----------

